

Meet The 10 Patents Yahoo Is Using To Sue Facebook - nehalm
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-meet-the-10-patents-yahoo-is-using-to-sue-facebook/

======
ChrisNorstrom
I. Am. Speechless.

I'm no patent expert but to me... these patents are so vague and so obvious
that I cannot believe they've been granted in the first place. And secondly,
that Yahoo is actually delusional enough to think they'll hold up in court.
These are "glitter patents" at best. Things you patent to look strong in front
of investors. But they amount to nothing when it comes to actually trying to
enforce them. Then again, with our "great patent system with terrible
enforcement of rules" who knows...

